# Yo, Steve! You're history!"



## barryqwalsh (Mar 29, 2015)

"You're gonna be my regular Saturday night thing, baby!" Now, who said men are afraid of commitment?

The door swings open, and suddenly the place is blazing bright, but neither one of them notices. At the door is Dalton, who seems to actually take a moment to appreciate and admire the buck-naked Steve. Eventually, he calls out, "Yo, Steve! You're history!"

Steve, however, has a very reasonable excuse: "But I'm on my break!". 

Road House 1989 Movie Recap Page 6 the agony booth obsessing over movies and TV since 2002


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 29, 2015)

Where can I see a clip of this scene?


----------

